# Red eye reduction doesn't work...



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

on dogs.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Sargon,

Red eye reduction is rubbish in most cases anyway. Most systems use a light or preflash to reduce pupil size and hence "reduce" red eye. The only cure is to move the flash further from the lens axis.

Not possible with a built in flash though.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Wait, now it's working...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cheat!

You turned the flash off.























I like yer style


----------

